# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Live Broadcast: Sunday, November 22nd, 2015 @ 8pm EDT on Ustream

## Davo

Next Live Broadcast:


Sunday, November 22nd, 2015 @ 8pm EDT (2000hrs):


On UStream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hyrel


Agenda:


We've been working hard over these past couple of months with a few new head additions to your HYREL machine. Some of you may already be using our new technologies right now.


Those new head technologies which have been created and released have been, the Volcano, the Krakatoa, the COD (Cross-link On Demand), VCD (Volcano + COD tech), KCD (Krakatoa + COD tech), and the Spindle tool (ST1).


On this broadcast, we've added two more technologies to your arsenal...  one of which we've discussed a little bit about in the past and I'll discuss a little bit about it right now.


Some of you may remember we have been working with lasers. Well, we hit a couple of challenges along the way to getting the right laser for your HYREL. First, we wanted to make sure it was going to be safe to use.  I believe we have the safest solution for everyone. Second, finding the right components was another challenge. We believe the latest version will provide you with the abilities several of you have asked for - and, you'll need to tune-in tomorrow for us to show you what we've accomplished.


On top of all of this, we will be revamping the entire website, www.hyrel3d.com. Most of the information will be updated over the next couple of weeks to reflect the new head technologies.

Log in to chat, or lurk and listen.

----------


## Davo

Recording: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/78289344

----------

